# favorite turkey vest



## siucowboy (May 3, 2006)

Just wondering what everyones favorite turkey vest is...assuming you use them at all. I stubbled upon the Little Bighorn's Gobbler Lounge a couple years ago and I know believe that this is best hunting accessory I've ever bought....it's almost as comfortable as a lazy boy...my father in law has fallen asleep in the one I got him more than once!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought a Tatar vest a few years back and absolutley love it....Thick pad for your rear and a nice cushioned back.....only thing is it has too many pockets (if that can be a problem)....or I have too much junk...I think that I have too much junk :lol:


----------

